# Furry Artists Discord group



## Xinronyr (Jul 15, 2016)

Just thought I'd try it out. Here's the link

Goals of the server:
- Help Furry Artists of all skill levels and fans of Furry Art network with one another.
- Signal-boost upcoming, unsung and underrated Furry Artists to fans of Furry Artwork.
- Help Furry Artists of all skill levels improve their drawings/works.

The more furs involved, the better! :3


----------



## modfox (Jul 15, 2016)

what about beginners?


----------



## Xinronyr (Jul 15, 2016)

Yep, beginners are welcome too, nyeah :3


----------



## Tokaga (Oct 27, 2016)

Xinronyr said:


> Just thought I'd try it out. Here's the link
> 
> Goals of the server:
> - Help Furry Artists of all skill levels and fans of Furry Art network with one another.
> ...


It expired..wanna post that link my way, bro? D:


----------



## Revous (Oct 31, 2016)

Please do repost, I'd love to join!


----------



## Kite512 (Oct 31, 2016)

Might wanna post a permanent link, none of us can join :c


----------



## DoeDog (Nov 1, 2016)

I am interested


----------



## lockaboss (Nov 1, 2016)

i will join


----------



## GunsForPaws (Nov 6, 2016)

I'd like to join too


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 6, 2016)

I think I might also join


----------



## KitKatChunKiss (Nov 6, 2016)

Ohh is it still possible to join?


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 9, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> I think I might also join


why exactly we find always together again? 
and i'd be interested too, especially if someone haves ideas for me. have big trouble with this. wanna sketch n have nothing in mind.


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Nov 10, 2016)

The link expired and I want to join in on this plz.


----------

